# Concrete vibrators



## Jared august

Used concrete vibrators. All work. 8 total. Will sell all for 800$ obo













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jared august

Price drop to give me your best offer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

